

The full allegations against Julian Assange - meadhikari
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/dec/17/julian-assange-sweden

======
ra
td;dr This detailed account indicates that the rape case against Assange was
not fabricated in relation to wikileaks.

It also indicates that while Assange might be a bit of a sleeze, he didn't
force a woman to have sex with him against her will.

It doesn't speculate as to why the case was reopened after the release of the
US Embassy cables.

